# Mark iii hunter sights



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with their front sight getting loose after only 10 to 20 rounds fired ?
Also, no matter where I move the rear sight, I can't get the POI to center on the target. Several people have tried and it still hits too far left.
Any thoughts ?
Mitch


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a MK III Hunter. Love the gun; hate the sights. I replaced the front sight with a black, square post. I replaced the V rear with a VQ Bomar like rear. I loctited both securely in place and haven’t had any problems with them. I also did a few other things like replacing the sear with a VQ sear, replaced the hammer with a VQ MK II hammer and bushing, replaced the trigger with a Marvel trigger and drilled and tapped the mag release and added a 1911 mag release extension. No more mag safety and a long enough mag release that I can reach it without shifting my hand.

If you like the sights, consider Loctite. I like the red stuff for sights.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

No, mine stays put, and the bullets hit right where I aim. It took a period of adjustment (me, not the sights) but now I love the sights on my Mark III Hunter.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

*Mark iii hunter*

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I contacted Ruger today and their reply was yeah they come loose. Their suggestion was also to use red locktite. As far as the reason it shoots to the left, I discovered that the rear site is loose in the dovetail slot.
Bottom line: Use lock tite on everything on the Mark III.
Mitch:smt082


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess it is something I can look forward to experiencing. :anim_lol:


----------

